

Ask HN: Business validation for pen subscription service - plax512

Hi HN,
I am trying to validate a side business-- a pen subscription service for companies... So, would any of you be interested in paying $3.50&#x2F;month for 10 branded pens delivered to your company every month? ($7 for 20, $12.50 for 30)...<p>The idea is that pens get lost and are spread like currency... This way, you can stock up mindlessly every month, or use them as giveaways, etc... So, would any of you sign up for this? Thanks
======
krantiveer
it worked with razors
([http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/](http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/)). so it
could work with pens ...

~~~
plax512
true, it did.

